# Gas Prices 2009



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

http://news.consumerreports.org/cars/2009/01/gas-prices.html

What was the average gas price in 2009? I am sure this all the fault of the Bush-Haliburton-Cheney-hearttransplantinghurricane-machine


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

What?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Memories!!!! Light the corner of my mind..... misty water color memories........ of the way things were.......


Thanks, now that song is going to be stuck in my head all day long.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Sad to say but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see a drastic decrease just before the election and the sheeple will be too stupid to see it for what it is.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

looks like the oil companies have figured out $4 dollar a gallon gas is the saturation point and will lower prices until the next "crises"


----------

